# My new edit - Legacy



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been working on a short edit which brings together lots of footage I've taken over the years. It predominantly snowboarding and mountain biking. Take a look and if you like it please like my page:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnRtBnFANpc

https://www.facebook.com/GFM2005

Thanks,

Hope you have a good Christmas


----------



## Bro (Jan 29, 2013)

This is actually pretty sick. Great concept!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the concept. But the execution seems a bit off. The soundtrack and mash up of tricks is coming off like these are some bad ass sick tricks. When in reality the downhill is pretty mellow and the tricks are basic straight airs and grabs.

It doesn't seem to push the message of a bunch of buds over the last 10 years having a great time. Not enough 'b roll' either.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I liked the track and wanted to see what i could do with it, gotta work with the footage i have got.

Ill take that point on board and the proper full length feature will be much more mellow.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Really nice editing!


----------

